# Billow v2 nano replacement glass



## MrSoomar (27/10/15)

Hi guys, 

Im looking for a replacement glass for a billow v2 nano. Can someone please point me in the right direction?

Appreciate the help


----------



## Frostbite (27/10/15)

Hey MrSoomar,

We have a couple 

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/billow-nano-v2-replacement-glass


----------



## MrSoomar (27/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hey MrSoomar,
> 
> We have a couple
> 
> http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/billow-nano-v2-replacement-glass



Sup man!! 

Thanks a lot! Really appreciate that!!


----------

